# Các loại cây cảnh đẹp trang trí phòng khách



## Siêu Thị Cây Xanh (27/10/21)

Phòng khách là nơi tụ khí trong căn nhà. Việc trưng bày những cây cảnh phong thủy trong phòng khách được xem là việc tích tụ những điều may mắn đến cho gia chủ. Hãy cùng Siêu Thị Cây Xanh tìm hiểu các loại cây cảnh trang trí phòng khách đẹp, mang lại sự xanh mát cho không gian và chứa đựng ý nghĩa phong thuỷ tốt nhé!





*Tác dụng của cây cảnh trang trí văn phòng:*
- Làm sạch không khí: Có khá nhiều cây cảnh có khả năng như một chiếc máy lọc không khí khi có thể loại bỏ những chất độc hại, những hạt bụi nhỏ li ti bay lất phất trong không khí.
Theo nghiên cứu: lưỡi hổ và lan ý hấp thu đến 80% khí có hại, lô hội là 90%. Các loại cây như thường xuân, vạn tuế, cúc vạn thọ cũng có khả năng giảm lượng CO2, Clo, CO,… Hay nguyệt quế, ngọc ngân sẽ làm sạch bụi cực nhỏ trong không khí rất tốt.





Phòng khách trở nên sinh động hơn khi có cây cảnh trang trí

- Sát khuẩn và phòng bệnh: Một số loài hoa và cây cảnh có mùi thơm như hoa hồng, hoa nhài, tường vi… có tác dụng thanh trừ vi khuẩn rất tốt. Chẳng hạn như hoa nhài, hoa chanh có thể diệt trừ vi khuẩn bạch hầu, kiết lỵ. Tường vi, lan tử la, hoa hồng có thể kìm hãm sự sinh sôi của vi khuẩn kiết lỵ, khuẩn cầu phổi, tụ cầu trùng,…
- Sản sinh Oxy: Vào ban đêm, những cây cảnh được đặt trong nhà giúp hấp thu khí CO2 và sản sinh O2
- Khiến tâm trạng trở nên thư giãn, thoải mái hơn: Theo nhiều nghiên cứu, nếu trong phòng có màu xanh của cây cảnh, khi làm việc mệt mỏi hay căng thẳng mà nhìn vào chúng sẽ cảm thấy thư giãn hơn nhiều, kích thích sự sáng tạo trong công việc.

*Các loại cây cảnh trang trí phòng khách đẹp*
*Cây phát tài khúc*
Phát Tài Khúc, hay còn được gọi là Phát Tài gốc, Thiết Mộc Lan, là cây có màu xanh, trên lá có nhiều đường gân màu vàng lạ mắt. Cây mang vẻ đẹp đặc biệt khác hẳn với những loại cây khác, khi nở hoa sẽ có màu trắng hoặc màu vàng nhạt có mùi hương quyến rũ, thích hợp là loại cây cảnh trang trí phòng khách đẹp cho bạn lựa chọn.
Hình dáng thường đi liền với ý nghĩa của cây. Cây có sức sống mạnh mẽ, chỉ cần dăm một cây nhỏ xuống đất là cây có thể phát triển thành một cây lớn tươi tốt.
Về mặt phong thủy, cây mang ý nghĩa đem lại may mắn, tài lộc, tiền tài, rước lộc vào nhà cho gia chủ. Nếu đặt chúng trong nhà giúp mang lại năng lượng bình yên cho chủ sở hữu, làm tâm hồn sảng khoái và thanh tịnh hơn.




Phát tài khúc (Thiết mộc lan)
*Cây lưỡi hổ*
Để cây Lưỡi Hổ có thể phát huy được toàn bộ công năng của mình, yêu cầu về vị trí đặt cây vô cùng quan trọng. Theo các chuyên gia phong thủy, hướng Đông và Đông Nam của ngôi nhà chính là hai vị trí tốt nhất để đặt cây lưỡi hổ.
Đây là cây cảnh trang trí phòng khách đẹp phổ biến, không những mang tài lộc vào nhà mà loại cây này còn có khả năng tiêu diệt 107 loại khí độc, rất có ích cho sức khỏe của gia chủ nữa.
Ngoài ra, cây Lưỡi Hổ là loại cây cảnh rất phù hợp với những người tuổi Hợi có bản tính trầm lặng, khoan dung độ lượng, không câu nệ tiểu tiết. Những người tuổi này dễ phát tài lộc nhưng tính tình hoang phí, không biết chi tiêu tiết kiệm, nên trồng cây lưỡi hổ sẽ giúp tiết tính cách này lại, trấn giữ tiền của và làm cho con đường sự nghiệp ngày càng đi lên.




Lưỡi hổ mang lại vượng khí
*Cây sống đời*
Cây Sống Đời là loại cây cảnh trang trí phòng khách đẹp, khi nở hoa có màu vàng dịu mắt, phù hợp với những người có tuổi mang mệnh Thổ. Bởi những người tuổi này tuy có tài vận tốt, có thể kiếm được nhiều tiền nhưng bản tính tham lam, khiến công việc kinh doanh cũng như các mối quan hệ của họ không tốt.
Trong khi đó màu vàng ở cây Sống Đời sẽ giúp khai minh trí tuệ, đầu óc minh mẫn, tăng cường tính lạc quan hơn. Nhờ đó cuộc sống của những người mệnh Thổ cũng sẽ ổn định và tốt đẹp hơn.




Cây Sống Đời chứa đựng ý nghĩa tài vận và bền bỉ

*Cây Lan Ý*
Lan Ý, hay còn được gọi là cây bạch môn, huệ hòa bình hay vĩ hoa trắng, là loài cây tượng trưng cho niềm hạnh phúc của người phụ nữ, nên khi đặt cây lan ý trong nhà thì căn nhà sẽ tràn ngập tình yêu và hạnh phúc.
Cây Lan Ý là loại cây cảnh trang trí phòng đẹp, có thể nhiều vị trí khác nhau. Với những chậu cây nhỏ xinh thì có thể đặt ở bàn làm việc, bàn tiếp tân hay kệ sách, bàn ăn,… sẽ giúp mang đến vẻ tươi trẻ, không khí mới mẻ và thư giãn, giúp cho công việc và học tập có kết quả tốt hơn.
Người ta cho rằng cây Lan Ý sẽ hợp phong thủy với những người có mệnh Kim. Nếu người thuộc mệnh này sở hữu một chậu cây lan ý trong nhà thì sẽ luôn gặp may mắn, nhiều niềm vui trong công việc, cuộc sống và tình yêu.




Lan Ý được ưa chuộng trang trí nội thất
*Cây trầu bà*
Trong phong thủy, cây Trầu Bà tượng trưng cho sức khỏe dẻo dai, tuổi thọ; là hình ảnh cho sự vươn lên không ngừng nghỉ, sự may mắn và bình an. Thông thường, cây trầu bà được dùng làm quà tặng cho những dịp khai trương, sinh nhật, mừng thọ,…
Không những thế, trầu bà cũng có khả năng loại bỏ các từ tính từ điện thoại, máy tính, làm sạch không khí, chính vì vậy nên Trầu Bà là cây cảnh trang trí phòng đẹp được ưa chuộng nhiều nhất.
Cây Trầu Bà hợp với người tuổi Ngọ, người cầm tinh con ngựa. Người tuổi Ngọ có vận thế tốt, dễ thành công trong công việc kinh doanh. Tuy nhiên, để tránh thua lỗ, lừa lọc thì nên chọn đặt một chậu trầu bà ở nơi làm việc để giữ chặt tài khí. Đồng thời, cây trầu bà cũng hợp với những người có mệnh Mộc để giúp phát huy những ưu điểm và hạn chế các nhược điểm.




Trầu Bà thanh lọc không khí cực tốt




*Mua cây cảnh trang trí phòng khách ở đâu?*
Nếu bạn đang tìm địa điểm để có bán cây cảnh trang trí phòng đẹp thì Siêu Thi Cây Xanh là lựa chọn hàng đầu dành cho bạn. Tại đây, các loài cây được chăm sóc tốt trong điều kiện thuận lợi cùng đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên tay nghề chuyên nghiệp có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong mảng cây xanh mà giá cả lại phải chăng. 
Siêu Thị Cây Xanh - Mang thiên nhiên nhiên về ngôi nhà bạn
VsetGreen - Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
THÀNH VIÊN TRỰC THUỘC TẬP ĐOÀN VSETGROUP
Chi nhánh 1: 08 Phan Huy Ích, phường 15, quận Tân Bình, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 2: 548-550-552 Lý Thường Kiệt, phường 7, quận Tân Bình, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 3: 476A Hương Lộ 2, phường Bình Trị Đông, quận Bình Tân, TP.HCM.
Hotline: 0931.846.222
Website: https://sieuthixanh.vn/
Fanpage: Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
Instagram: Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
ZaloShop: sieuthicayxanh.store


----------

